# Smart phone functions on or off?



## HipGnosis (Jul 14, 2017)

For those of you with a smart phone; do you leave all the functions on or turn them on when you want/need to use them (and then turn them off)?
I'm talking about; data, GPS/location, bluetooth, WiFi.
So many apps assume that everything is always on.
I have a pretty low data plan and use WiFi at home, so I turn data off.
I have the other things off to save battery life.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 14, 2017)

HipGnosis said:


> For those of you with a smart phone; do you leave all the functions on or turn them on when you want/need to use them (and then turn them off)?
> I'm talking about; data, GPS/location, bluetooth, WiFi.
> So many apps assume that everything is always on.
> I have a pretty low data plan and use WiFi at home, so I turn data off.
> I have the other things off to save battery life.



Check your phone to see if you have Ultra Power Saving Mode.

That only leaves a few apps on your home screen like Phone, and messages and two others.

When I do that my battery will last for about 9 days.

You can turn it on and off if you need something else.


----------



## Wandrin (Jul 14, 2017)

When I'm at home, WiFi is on, cellular data is off, and GPS is off.  When I go out, it is the reverse.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 14, 2017)

I turn off bluetooth useless I need to pair with my car radio, for 'hands free' talk, or to stream music off my phone.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2017)

Data off, wifi always on, as well as Bluetooth. They are paired with my hearing aids. My battery holds a charge for three days, with light usage.


----------

